# France/Spain tour - interactive map



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Further to my post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-101553-0-days0-orderasc-.html

I have done it and uploaded the map/pictures here

http://www.a-trip.com/tracks/view/87535?authkey=nB0fQcQoWFlrgKay

Very easy to do - the device you switch on at home and wakes itself up when you move the pictures are added easily via the program that comes with it and can be shared online and facebook etc

Hope you enjoy looking at it! 
Lee


----------

